# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Кто пользовался Веледой?

## ku_mama

дамы, срочный вопрос)) 

Кто пользовался Веледой - сколько мл вам понадобилось:

а. масла от растяжек 
b. масла для массажа промежности 
c. масла для груди ???

----------


## Домик в деревне

Масла для растяжек, стандартного их пузырька хватает на всю беременность и послеродовой период с головой. Там дозатор. Хватает реально надолго.

Масла для промежности, пузырек милипусечный. Но его на ОЧЕНЬ долго хватает. Пользовалась за 2 месяца до родов часто (не каждый день, правда) и потом еще год минимум где-то раз-два в неделю в качестве масла для рук, ног, живота, мазала, что попадалось, и его еще оставалось, потом сын куда-то загнал колпачок, а маслом я стала пользоваться для рук.

Для груди не пробовала.

а также масло для промежности мне конкретно, считаю, помогло. разрывов в родах не было. сейчас тоже купила пузырек и пользуюсь.

----------


## Polixenia

Я пользовалась маслом от растяжек. Но мне хватило месяца на два... Бутылка была, вроде, 100 мл. Но я довольно обильно мазала живот, потому что он у меня в последние два-три месяца как раз сильно чесался. И помогала только Веледа.

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, и что? Растяжек не было???
И даже можно не порваться???

Хочу!!!

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Я пользовалась маслом для груди только после вторых родов! Соответственно, за период кормления первого ребенка (2 года и 3,5 месяца)  грудь здорово отвисла и сморщилась. После этого масла были, во-первых, сильные приливы молока (т.к. там в составе травы, стимулирующие лактацию - фенхель и др.). А, во-вторых, кожа груди разгладилась! (честно говоря, я этого сама не ожидала!) Сейчас маслом не мажу грудь, т.к. второму парню уже 1 год и 7 месяцев - молока и так хватает с лихвой, даже иногда подтекает, если долго не кормлю. Зато мажу другие части тела - лицо, живот и пр. Мне очень нравится!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девчат, и что? Растяжек не было???
> И даже можно не порваться???
> 
> Хочу!!!


Раз хочешь, значит, так и будет!

Еще раз напишу, думаю, что Веледа - это классная вещь, но в сочетании с регулярным употреблением.
До появления веледы люди же жили и рожали и не рвались.
Для профилактики разрывов еще рекомендуют не только массаж любым нерафинированным маслом (кунжутное, льняное, подсолнечное), но и еще принимать тоже масло внутрь с 36й недели, по 1-2 ложки в день, рекомендуют, масло Примулы Вечерней (должна в аптеках быть), кедровое масло, то же льняное и кунжутное, оливковое экстра верджин).

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Да, Олеся, ты права. Соглашусь насчет масла для интимного массажа - массировать можно любым маслом, хоть оливковым, хоть касторовым. Просто Веледовское масло "не содержит синтетических ароматизаторов, красителей и консервантов, а также веществ на основе минеральных масел." (цитата с сайта bezhimii.ru), а  в пищевых и аптечных маслах, к сожалению, сейчас полно всяких ароматизаторов, красителей и консервантов.

К сожалению, разрывы в родах могут быть не только из-за неподготовленных тканей, но и из-за определенного строения таза, из-за стремительных родов, из-за стимуляции родов и т.д. Но мягкие и мышечные ткани промежности, конечно, рекомендуется готовить к родам - и с помощью массажа и с помощью упражнений Кегеля.

----------


## kazangi

Масло внутрь с 34-36 недели принимают для подготовки шейки, она смягчается и легче раскрываться будет, вчера у акушерки консультировалась.

----------


## Kati

Девочки, вопрос насущный. Чем спасти грудь от появившихся растяжек? Растяжки не от увеличения размера груди в целом, а местно: малыш с такой силой засасывает, что появились темные полоски там, где традиционно его подбородок находится. Кто-нибудь с таким сталкивался? Может, Веледа поможет... или уже поздновато? (((

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Катя, я пользовалась маслом веледовским для груди примерно после 3,5 лет кормления грудью (с небольшим перерывом между первым и вторым ребенком). У меня не то чтобы растяжки были, а скорее "оттяжки"  из-за многократного увеличения/уменьшения размеров груди (связанных с приливами молока в разные периоды). Должна с большим удивлением признать - кожа выровнялась уже через несколько дней применения.  Но сразу должна предупредить - это масло обеспечивает, помимо разглаживания кожи, хорошие приливы молока! Надо быть к этому готовой!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Приплюсуюсь про Веледу. Хорошая вещь однозначно. А также вообще давно замечено, если есть проблема с растяжками (и особенно пока они свежие) и начаться что-то с ними делать (просто обозначить проблему так сказать мысленно и маслом смазывать, чуть массировать), то они уходят. У меня на животе ушли после второй беременности, а были ужасного цвета и вида.

----------


## mamaRita

Кать, а тебе зачем? :Wink:

----------


## mamaRita

это я у юкудзы интересуюсь

----------


## mamaRita

читаю и с удивлением понимаю, что несмотря на то, что пользуюсь большим количеством Веледы для всего и продаю ее - при этом всем ничем беременным все три раза не пользовалась!.. Почему?.. Не понадобилось! Мне кажется, в деле родов и ухода за собой главное не то чем мажешься, а всяческая физическая и психологическая подготовка. Йога для беременных, кегели, дыхание, яйцо, массаж и т.п. Я вот радуюсь, что шов от первой эпизиотомии оба последующих раза не разошелся. 
Но! Имею огромное количество восторженных знакомых, которые пользовались. Особенно нахваливают масло от растяжек и от разрыва промежности.

----------


## mamaRita

слушайте, а кто-нибудь пробовал масло для массажа животика младенцев? Всегда было интересно, помогает ли оно от коликов.

----------


## Kati

Посмотрев состав масла для растяжек и посоветовавшись со своей жабой, решила начать с имеющегося в холодильнике (масло миндальное и зародышей пшеницы) и позитивного настроя )) Ибо стимулировать образование молока, в общем-то нет необходимости, а перед НГ экономия-с... Спасибо за ваши советы!

----------

